# help me out!!!!



## lakai987 (Sep 17, 2006)

what kind of fish is this??


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

blurryfish? :lol:


----------



## lakai987 (Sep 17, 2006)

i won it at the fair if that helps could it be a koi?


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

if you won it at the fair chances are it's a common gold. most koi are a little on the expensive side for a fair.


----------

